# **PICS** & REVIEW: QOD OrganiQ Keratin Treatment on WL Natural Hair



## biancaelyse (Aug 22, 2011)

I did my daughter's Keratin Treatment using the new QOD MAX OrganiQ Treatment. It is formaldehyde free and you can wash it out the same day.







I ordered mine from www.Keratin4U.com

The liter bottle was about $200 - pricey but much cheaper than what it costs in the salon for her length of hair. The expiration date is 2/2013 so I can use it for the next 18 months on both daughters as well as on myself .

I shampooed beforehand with Neutrogena Anti-Residue Formula Shampoo and air dried






I applied the QOD MAX to her dry hair and combed it through. It sat on her hair for 15 minutes

Then I blowdried and flat ironed 2 passes @400 degrees.

After 30 minutes, I shampooed with Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy Shampoo and Conditioned with the matching conditioner.






I air dried again and blow dried it. It was bone straight without needing any flat iron. 

It is supposed to last for 4 months but I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## cheryl26 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's so beautiful and long. Is this the only brand you've tried? I used Coppola some months back and had zero results.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 22, 2011)

cheryl26 said:


> It's so beautiful and long. Is this the only brand you've tried? I used Coppola some months back and had zero results.


 
I used the Organix 30 Day Brazillian Keratin Treatment on my girls earlier this summer and it didn't work well at all. Their hair was not very straight yet poofy right after I applied it.






The QOD MAX costs a lot more but it really delivered.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!! That is some serious hair!!! Great Job Mom!


----------



## Spiffy (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely! You did a wonderful job.

Wow, so this lasts for 4 months. What's in the product that makes it last that long? Is it organic? You'll have to forgive my questions as I'm totally clueless about Keratin treatments.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 22, 2011)

Spiffy said:


> Lovely! You did a wonderful job.
> 
> Wow, so this lasts for 4 months. What's in the product that makes it last that long? Is it organic? You'll have to forgive my questions as I'm totally clueless about Keratin treatments.


 
I don't believe that this is organic but it is a good brand.

They make other formulations that contain formaldehyde but the brand overall is known for producing good, long lasting results.

You do have to cleanse with a sulfate free shampoo to help maintain your results.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 23, 2011)

biancaelyse im interested in Keratin treatments myself but im not sure if the hair will revert. of course i want to do formaldehyde free but can you post results of how it looks after it reverts?


----------



## cutenss (Aug 23, 2011)

so beautiful. My hair didn't like QOD at all. It was like the formula was too heavy for my fine strands. Does this particular formula seem "lighter"? Does that make sense?


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 23, 2011)

cutenss said:


> so beautiful. My hair didn't like QOD at all. It was like the formula was too heavy for my fine strands. Does this particular formula seem "lighter"? Does that make sense?


 
I have heard that the different formulations of QOD perform differently. For example, QOD MAX White supposedly makes your hair straighter than the QOD MAX Gold or QOD MAX Red.  They are all supposed to straighten pretty well though.

I have only tried the QOD MAX OrganiQ so I can't say whether or not it is lighter or less heavy on  the hair.

DD has fine 3B hair with a patch of 2A in the back that barely curls at all.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 23, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> @biancaelyse im interested in Keratin treatments myself but im not sure if the hair will revert. of course i want to do formaldehyde free but can you post results of how it looks after it reverts?


 
Reversion has to do with several things, mainly how tight your hair pattern was to begin with.  If you have natural virgin hair with a tight pattern, you hair will revert more so I've seen recommendations that you do Keratin treatments  weeks apart until you get your hair to the level of straightness desired.

DD's hair is straight enough after 1 treatment that I can get her hair very straight without flat ironing it.

I can post pics the next time I wash her hair if that is helpful.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Aug 23, 2011)

Great job! I'm seriously thinking about trying this.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG her hair came out great! It looks beautiful. And much longer than WL, more like HL or so. I love her hair!!


----------



## dladie42 (Aug 23, 2011)

wow ehat a great result! it looks like tailbone or near tailbone length hair.


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 23, 2011)

biancaelyseDoes it have shine? Did it burn your eyes during the blow dry? I have used Dream Hair which was ok and I used the Liquid Keratin from Ulta which was also ok ,but made me shed a lot.


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 23, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful!! 

It looks hip length at least!


----------



## Minty (Aug 23, 2011)

QOD brand is a WINNER! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 23, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> @biancaelyseDoes it have shine? Did it burn your eyes during the blow dry? I have used Dream Hair which was ok and I used the Liquid Keratin from Ulta which was also ok ,but made me shed a lot.


 
Her hair is very shiny!! My eyes didn't burn at all - I think that this is from the formaldehyde free formula.

No shedding either.  This was my biggest concern since I was worried about heat damage.



FlowerHair said:


> Her hair is beautiful!!
> 
> It looks hip length at least!


 
Thanks!! Her hair reminds me of yours . I put WL in the title but she is more like tailbone length so my mistake.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome!!! I'm ordering this STAT! QOD is an awesome brand. Your daughter's hair is beautiful just like her Mom's hair. 

Thx for sharing Biancaeylse!


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do they sell this in smaller sizes? I want 4ozs to test it out.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 23, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> Do they sell this in smaller sizes? I want 4ozs to test it out.


 

They do sell a sample size for about $50, 2 oz each of the pre-treatment shampoo and the keratin treatment.  I found this a bit pricey for what you are getting.  You can buy a similar antiresidue shampoo by Neutrogena for under $5 for the 6 oz bottle.






http://www.keratin4u.com/Qod-Max-Organiq-Shot-Kit.htm


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful hair!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 23, 2011)

Ooooh looks good!
I'm scared of keratin treatments but you did a great job!!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 23, 2011)

biancaelyse Sorry about all the questions. How many ozs did you need to do all her hair? Did the hair feel coated? Was it easy to blow dry with just the qod on?


----------



## tenderheaded (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 23, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> @biancaelyse Sorry about all the questions. How many ozs did you need to do all her hair? Did the hair feel coated? Was it easy to blow dry with just the qod on?


 
No worries.  I have a 33 oz (liter bottle) and I used 5-6 oz to do both of my children.  My other dd has WL thick 3C hair.  The consistency of QOD is very thick, almost like jelly or 1/2 solid jello.

Her hair felt coated until I washed the keratin treatment out later the same day.  Once it was rinsed out, her hair was very silky and tangle free.

Blowdrying was easy with the QOD on it.  Normally their hair is really big but thanks to the QOD, it was not as bushy and frizzy.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, you did a GREAT job BE.  I have seen your girls in person and they both have a ton and a half of hair, so I know you put in some work! It is beautiful.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 23, 2011)

Great job!!!
Her hair is gorgeous

Question for the Naturals. When your new growth starts to grow in, does your hair look & feel like transitioning hair? I'd hate to go thru that again. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 23, 2011)

man that is a lot of beautiful hair I think it is HL or TBL


----------



## Zaynab (Aug 23, 2011)

I had no idea this was a keratin treatment when I saw the girls pics on FB!!! You did an awesome job! I wanna try it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Aug 23, 2011)

Kudos to you mom!!!! Your DD's hair is beautiful!


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 24, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Great job!!!
> Her hair is gorgeous
> 
> Question for the Naturals. When your new growth starts to grow in, does your hair look & feel like transitioning hair? I'd hate to go thru that again.
> ...


 

Great question. I'm still new to this but since the Keratin lasts for up to 4 months and wears off over time, I'm guessing that you don't have as big a problem with 2 different textures of hair like you do when you are relaxed and the hair that has been straightened is bone straight forever.

Before I forget, here is the one shot of my youngest daughter's hair without her face showing. This is the "after" and she is wearing a dark shirt so I'm not sure how well you can see her hair. She has WL 3C natural hair. She is 3 days post and her hair still looks really good so I need to take more pics of her .


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 24, 2011)

Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, Paraffinum Liquidum, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein (And) Methicone (And) Polyquaternium-10 (And) Carbocysteine, Polyquaternium7, Hidrolized Keratin, Amodimethicone, Trideceth-12, Peg-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Hydrolyzed Rice Protein (And) Sodium Benzoate, Theobroma Cacao(Cocoa), Extract Parfum, Cetrimonium Chloride, Bht, Methylchloroisothiazolinona (And)Methylisothiazolinone, Ci 77400.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Chloride, *Paraffinum Liquidum*, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein (And) Methicone (And) Polyquaternium-10 (And) *Carbocysteine*, Polyquaternium7, Hidrolized Keratin, Amodimethicone, Trideceth-12, Peg-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Hydrolyzed Rice Protein (And) Sodium Benzoate, Theobroma Cacao(Cocoa), Extract Parfum, Cetrimonium Chloride, Bht, Methylchloroisothiazolinona (And)Methylisothiazolinone, Ci 77400.



Paraffinum Liquidum is mineral oil and Carbocysteine is the ingredient that replaces formeldahyde. 

The Organix brand used Carbocysteine initally; however, they recently changed the ingredients in the the 30 day treatment (they have a 14 day treatment too) and use Ethandial (Biforyml) and a plastizer to replace the formeldahyde.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 28, 2011)

I purchased this product this weekend. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 28, 2011)

Dove56 said:


> Paraffinum Liquidum is mineral oil and Carbocysteine is the ingredient that replaces formeldahyde.
> 
> The Organix brand used Carbocysteine initally; however, they recently changed the ingredients in the the 30 day treatment (they have a 14 day treatment too) and use Ethandial (Biforyml) and a plastizer to replace the formeldahyde.


Oh, i actually thought it was formaldehyde free. Biformyl = formaldehyde derivative.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 29, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Oh, i actually thought it was formaldehyde free. Biformyl = formaldehyde derivative.


 
Kurlee

It is formaldehyde free. Dove mentioned Biformyl being in the *Organix* Keratin Treatment not the QOD Max Organiq Keratin Treatment



> The *Organix* brand used Carbocysteine initally; however, they recently changed the ingredients in the the 30 day treatment (they have a 14 day treatment too) and use Ethandial (Biforyml) and a plastizer to replace the formeldahyde


----------



## PretteePlease (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks great.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 29, 2011)

Dove56 said:


> I purchased this product this weekend. I can't wait to try it out!


 
Dove56

I can't wait to see your hair once it's done!!

I did both heads of hair last week Saturday and it has held up really well. No reversion, frizz or puffiness, despite the humid and drizzly weather over the last few days.


----------



## havilland (Aug 29, 2011)

very nice results and her hair is longer than waist length fo sho!


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 29, 2011)

biancaelyse said:


> Dove56
> 
> I can't wait to see your hair once it's done!!
> 
> I did both heads of hair last week Saturday and it has held up really well. No reversion, frizz or puffiness, despite the humid and drizzly weather over the last few days.



Biancaelyse, 

I am so glad you purchased and reviewed this product. QOD is an awesome brand! I purchased 33 oz of the regular QOD Max awhile ago but I stopped using to become of the formeldahyde even though it's only 0.02% (supposedly) that's why I started using Organix. 

I am glad your daughters hair didn't frizz! Are they bone straight with the treatment or still curly/wavy? I would like to grow it back out curly and uses treatments 2-3x a year.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 29, 2011)

Dove56 said:


> Biancaelyse,
> 
> I am so glad you purchased and reviewed this product. QOD is an awesome brand! I purchased 33 oz of the regular QOD Max awhile ago but I stopped using to become of the formeldahyde even though it's only 0.02% (supposedly) that's why I started using Organix.
> 
> I am glad your daughters hair didn't frizz! Are they bone straight with the treatment or still curly/wavy? I would like to grow it back out curly and uses treatments 2-3x a year.


 
I haven't washed their hair since treatment last week.   I rinsed it out, there was a slight wave and I blowdried it straight.

 I only did 2 passes with the flat iron after applying the keratin treatment so I am expecting their hair to eventually fully revert after a few months.


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 20, 2011)

*******************************Bumping to Update***************************

It has been about 4 weeks and this treatment has held up really well. Both kids have really silky and smooth hair with zero frizz. Frizz used to be a huge problem whenever the girls would wear their hair out.

Another huge benefit is that the shedding has virtually stopped. They used to shed a normal amount before but now there is nothing in the comb.

Unlike the Organix 30 Day Keratin Treatment, this one does not wash out. The hair is still silky after several (sulfate free) shampoos.

This treatment would be great for a person that wanted to wear their hair straight fairly often but wants to retain their curls or doesn't want to relax.


----------



## Saga (Sep 20, 2011)

biancaelyse When the 4 months finally pass will the hair return to it's normal curl pattern before the treatment?


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 21, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> @biancaelyse When the 4 months finally pass will the hair return to it's normal curl pattern before the treatment?


 
DanceOnTheSkylines - here is what I've observed.  After 4 weeks with 2 washes, the hair is curly when airdried.  To minimize heat, no blowdrying and once the hair is fully dried, I can flat iron on a medium setting and the hair is fully straightened.

The airdried curl pattern so far is a bit straighter and more elongated than before.  The 3C sections look more 3B and the daughter with more type 2 sections is 2A.


----------



## blessed7777 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anymore updates on this product?


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a fabulous product. My fav, thx Bianca for introducing me to this!  Also, thx for the update!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Arcadian (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice, both of their hair looks amazing.  I'm going to try this in their smallest size  I bought the Organix but haven't used it because I'm not feeling keeping it in for 48 hours.

-A


----------



## Au-natural (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone have pics of this w/ 4c thickish hair?

excuse the typos...  its the phone.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 21, 2011)

Your DD's hair is simply gorg!  I love it!  The results from QOD make me want to give it a whirl.  I'm afraid of Dominican salons, salons period, and most keratin treatments.  I've never done a BKT, so my hair is tightly coiled 3c/mostly 4A.  I would love to have less frizz and easier blowdrying and straightening.  Thanks biancaelyse for posting answers to all the questions!


----------



## Arcadian (Oct 27, 2011)

Tried and really liked.   It really helped loosen the curl in my hair and tempered the bulk in my hair.    It also wasn't stinky (it smelled like strawberries)  I was a little concerned when I washed it out the first time that my hair would stay stick straight but it didn't.   Dried in large corkscrew curls YAY!  


My initial wash was with Kendra Clarifying Shampoo. 

I'll use the Organix shampoo/conditioner since I already have so much of it (it was on sale, I couldn't help it!  )      

I have some crazy allergies and this stuff didn't bother me at all.  Thats a definite plus  Will for sure get the larger bottle.

-A


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 27, 2011)

Arcadian said:


> Tried and really liked.   It really helped loosen the curl in my hair and tempered the bulk in my hair.    It also wasn't stinky (it smelled like strawberries)  I was a little concerned when I washed it out the first time that my hair would stay stick straight but it didn't.   Dried in large corkscrew curls YAY!
> 
> 
> My initial wash was with Kendra Clarifying Shampoo.
> ...



Arcadian

Thanks so much for your review. 

I recently went natural & have been eyeing this thread. I'm definitely not interested in any formaldehyde brands & was under the impression that non-formaldehyde only worked for type 3s. BTW are you a 3 or 4?


----------



## Arcadian (Oct 27, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Arcadian
> 
> Thanks so much for your review.
> 
> I recently went natural & have been eyeing this thread. I'm definitely not interested in any formaldehyde brands & was under the impression that non-formaldehyde only worked for type 3s. BTW are you a 3 or 4?



I'm on team nappy!  3c in back, 4a/b (at least mostly) in the front.  And as you can guess, afterwards it was its looser in back than in the front,  but at least now the curls look more uniform and I don't look like I have a mullet.    The key to me seems  be that you maybe need to use a little more if you have a tighter curl, and, when you flat iron, the sections need to be smaller.  Flat ironing took me about 2 hours.

I have mega nasty allergies so I was very surprised and happy that  this didn't set me  or  trigger asthma either. 

I would certainly do a trial with a smaller size to see how you like it.  Took them 3 days to get it to me.

-A


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 3, 2011)

I found this thread about the products. Might answer any lingering questions. I'm still considering getting it once I hear updates on if the natural curl fully returns.

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/keratin-services-treatment/118736-qod-max-organiq.html


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful job, OP and your daughter have loving hair. I'm fully 4 a/b and will be eyeing thread to see if any of us have good results. I'll die if my hair doesn't nap back up.


----------



## Dove56 (Nov 4, 2011)

ManeStreet Bianca's daughters have looser curl patterns. If you have 4a or 4b hair you have nothing to worry about. I am 3b and 3c and my curls are just fine.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 4, 2011)

Dove56 I went ahead and bought it. I'm excited. I'm mostly 3c with 4a around my edges and 3b on my crown. I'm going to test on a smaller portion first and see how it reacts then do the rest.


----------



## Dove56 (Nov 4, 2011)

ManeStreet, I followed biancaelyse and only did a couple of passes instead of 5-10. My hair will get bone straight from any treatment if I do too many passes of high heat. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 4, 2011)

Dove56 Yeah I think that's a good idea, I will do less passes because my hair tends to straighten very easily from any chemical processes I've ever done in the past. 

I'll start light at first because my overall goal is to still have curl and be able to mainly wear it curly but to have easier detangling and straightening.


----------



## Dove56 (Nov 4, 2011)

ManeStreet, you will LOVE it. I can keep my curls but when I straighten it doesnt expand lol. It is a cysteine based treatment so there's no coating on the hair. It's the best treament hands down.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok so I ordered  QOD MAX OrganiQ Treatment from keratin4u.com. I ordered late in the day on Friday and received it on Monday. They are in FL and I'm in Cali so obviously they shipped it out super fast. It was secured shipped with bubble wrap and stuffing to make sure it didn't get damaged and there was booklets and additional directions and pamphlets included. They seem like a great company to order from.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

Pretty!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 15, 2011)

Sigh. Subscribing (in protective mode...thinking of doing this on my bangs....again...well I did a BKT but this doesn't seem to be one as it appears formaldaheyde free from my research so far)...perhaps I'll take the leap and do a test.. After all my wedding is coming up, and will be in a humid Country so regardless of if I wear it straight or curly I want to have less frizz


----------



## Dove56 (Nov 20, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sigh. Subscribing (in protective mode...thinking of doing this on my bangs....again...well I did a BKT but this doesn't seem to be one as it appears formaldaheyde free from my research so far)...perhaps I'll take the leap and do a test.. After all my wedding is coming up, and will be in a humid Country so regardless of if I wear it straight or curly I want to have less frizz



Hi Luckiestdestiny, 

This treatment is cysteine based so it is not technically a "keratin" treatment. The cysteine treatments are safe for pregnant women and children since they don't produce any toxic fumes.

Keratin is comprised of cysteine protein and under high heat the cysteine actually aids in _*temporarily*_ restructuring the bonds in the hair (doesn't break them like a relaxer) . The cystein doesn't put a coating over the hair either. Over time the cysteine is gradually released from the strand and the hair returns to normal. 

Chi Enviro Smoothing (soon to be performed at J.C. Penney's salons nationwide), Keratin Earth, Easy Keratin, and QOD Max Organiq are just some of the treatments that are cysteine based. I love them so much better than the traditional BKTs. These 2nd generation "keratin" treatments are great for people like me that refuse to play in formeldahyde, not even 0.02 percent.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 24, 2011)

Dove56 said:


> Hi Luckiestdestiny,
> 
> This treatment is cysteine based so it is not technically a "keratin" treatment. The cysteine treatments are safe for pregnant women and children since they don't produce any toxic fumes.
> 
> ...


Great info. I was a little nervous because I did a BKT on a test area on my bangs only and ended up cutting my bangs until it was all out (breakage galore but the ladies were telling me I needed more moisture in my routine, etc. At the time I just cut it out and KIM...deciding never to do one again after cutting it all out (I mean it was my bangs so I keep them cut the same length so after a while it was all out, even though I'm sure it would've washed out as well)...plus I was a little concerned about the formaldehyde. 

Good to know this is completely different.

Also good to know it doesn't "coat" the hair. I felt like moisture didn't get into that area (again maybe I needed even more than normal but I'd like to do my normal cowash routine without problems).

Feeling so much more excited about this.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 25, 2011)

I did the qod treatment the other day but it didnt do anything. no noticable results. my curls were a tiny bit looser and it was a little bit easier to blow dry but it definately did not blowdry straight. maybe i should have done more passes. I'm going to try it again. not sure why it didnt take. oh and my hair is still puffy and frizzy after i blowdried.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 14, 2012)

Trying again today. with smaller sections when i flatiron and i dont think my heat was high enuf last time


----------



## cheryl26 (Jan 14, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> Trying again today. with smaller sections when i flatiron and i dont think my heat was high enuf last time



I bought a bottle of the max white and will be trying it out today as well.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 15, 2012)

cheryl26 said:


> I bought a bottle of the max white and will be trying it out today as well.


 
Please post pics!!  The max white is supposed to really, really straighten your hair compared to the Organiq.

I am doing round 2 on my kids since it has been 4-5 months.  I need to post pics!!


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 15, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> I did the qod treatment the other day but it didnt do anything. no noticable results. my curls were a tiny bit looser and it was a little bit easier to blow dry but it definately did not blowdry straight. maybe i should have done more passes. I'm going to try it again. not sure why it didnt take. oh and my hair is still puffy and frizzy after i blowdried.


 
Sorry it didn't take.  Did you shampoo your hair really well with a clarifying shampoo before application?  Did you use a sulfate/sodium free shampoo to wash it out afterwards?   Possibly more passes were needed to achieve the level of straightening  that you were seeking.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 15, 2012)

It took two days but i did my 2nd treatment. havent washed out the qod yet. gonna wait another day. see avatar took it today


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Jan 22, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 23, 2012)

Went great. it worked this time. it took me from a 3c/4a to a 3c/3b. not too drastic. its Alot easier to detangle and it looks shinier and my braidout came smoother. Was definately worth even tho the process was long and tiring. will def do it again


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 23, 2012)

ManeStreet - glad it worked for you!!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 24, 2012)

I cowashed today and it was a breeze. Absolutely no tangles, I didnt even need a comb to detangle or part. I could just use my fingers. My hair was even better this time i washed. I am very happy.


----------



## beanie44 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a few questions about this process:

1. I have highly porous color treated 3c on the crown and 4a all the way around parimeter with 3c at my nape, if you have done this to your hair in the humid summer months did you wear your hair straight and if so did you need to add some moisture block to keep hair from frizzing up?

2. When you applied it in the winter did you have to add extra moisture due to hair being drier because of the protein?

3. Can you recommend the one that might work better with my hair attributes.

4. I don't use a blow dryer on my hair at all, is it needed for this process to work?

Sorry for all the questions, Thanks


----------



## cheryl26 (Jan 24, 2012)

Haven't got around to doing it yet. I'll apply it this morning and wash it out tonight then post pics.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 25, 2012)

beanie44 I'll tell you what I know but since my kids don't have color treated hair, it may not be the same for you.



beanie44 said:


> I have a few questions about this process:
> 
> 1. I have highly porous color treated 3c on the crown and 4a all the way around parimeter with 3c at my nape, if you have done this to your hair in the humid summer months did you wear your hair straight and if so did you need to add some moisture block to keep hair from frizzing up?
> 
> ...


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 3, 2012)

Its still going strong. very happy with it. not sure how long the first treatment will last but it hasnt worn off yet. its faster to detangle, easier to wash & go. no more single strand knots. i went from 3c/4a to 3b/3c


----------



## Louisex3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, really stupid question here but,
What exactly is a BKT? I know i know, i could use the search feature on the forum, but you ladies seem to know your stuff.
I know it stands for brazillian keratin treatment, and that's as far as my knowledge goes..


----------



## Louisex3 (Mar 7, 2012)

anyone?
ten characters.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 10, 2012)

Louisex3 BKT is some kind of keratin (protein) treatment that coats the hair like a conditioner.  While its drying, you blowdry and straighten with really high heat and alot of passes w/flat iron.  This lock the treatment into the strand.  Since the hair is coated w/the treatment, you supposedly enjoy straight hair free of heat damage.  This coating wears off after about 4months, and then your hair reverts back to the natural curl that you had pre-treatment.


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 11, 2012)

ok so now i am starting to miss my real curls.... really I'm just starting to wonder if they are actually still under there, lol. I will probably wait another month then wash with a clarifying sulfate shampoo and see whats really going on. I hope I don't have a bunch of heat damage. But I actually haven't used a flatiron since I did the trreatment. I've gotten gotten a few roller sets but to direct heat. We'll see. Kinda nervous...


----------



## Louisex3 (Mar 13, 2012)

virtuenow's thank you!
Kinda sitting on the fence whether i should try this or not, heard mixed reviews
but the ops dd has got me falling in love!


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 24, 2012)

I loved my QOD, I've been getting roller sets since I had it. Well the weather warmed up so I decided to wash it out so I could wear my natural hair and I had no problems. I washed 4 times in a row with suave daily clarifying shampoo then I deep conditioned and my natural hair curl pattern is back. When I was washing it I could smell the QOD washing out. After the 3rd wash I could see my hair getting curlier. I'm very happy I will definately do it again in the future.


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 6, 2012)

biancaelyse
ManeStreet


Thanks so much for the reviews ladies.  My bottle of QOD came yesterday (smallest bottle I've ever seen).   but I didn't want to cough up $200 without trying it out first.  But like the directions said, a little goes a long way.  They even suggest to add a little milk if you think you are running low.  

It's official:  I'M IN LOVE!    I still have the treatment in.  Since I'm about a 4b, I figured I'd go the entire 48 hours.  Think I'm going to do my daughter's hair.  The bottle supposedly contains 2 applications.  I don't know though...might have to add milk. 

Thanks again, ladies!


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 12, 2012)

Mocha5 said:


> @biancaelyse
> @ManeStreet
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mocha5 

So Glad it worked for you!!


----------



## Louisex3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I wanna try this, but the whole formaldehyde thing is scary,
and on their website they seem relcutant to market their product as formaldehyde free and i'm nott too sure why :s


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 13, 2012)

Louisex3 said:


> I wanna try this, but the whole formaldehyde thing is scary,
> and on their website they seem relcutant to market their product as formaldehyde free and i'm nott too sure why :s



that's what throws me off. I have researched the oxoacetamide carbocysteine which is synonymous with glyoxyloyl carbocytsteine.  Carbocysteine is basically harmless, but some aldehydes are VERY toxic and others are virtually harmless. This particular aldehyde behaves LIKE formaldehyde but is structurally a little different. I am making the assumption (forgive me, it's been a minute since I studied Chem) that "glyoxyloyl" is kinda like glyoxylic acid or glyoxal and these acids appear to be pretty harmless in the concentrations they would most likely be in, in these formulas. My concern is when heat is applied, what does it decompose into?  Like I said before, I wish these companies would just be straight forward, especially since there was such a scandal the first time. I'm still in the wait and see club.


----------



## lexlioness (Apr 14, 2012)

Bought the bottle of QOD Max Organiq, going to try it this weekend! I'm currently a little past shoulder length, 3b/c, color treated... let's hope it takes well for my wedding!! woo. 

Long time lurker, finally decided I'd join. *waves*


----------



## Louisex3 (Apr 14, 2012)

welcome lexlioness 

and Kurlee woww, barely understood any of that! went straight over my head lol.
but you sound like you know a little bit more about it than me.
but yess, i've joined the 'wait and see' club too.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mocha5 said:


> biancaelyse
> ManeStreet
> 
> 
> ...




It sure is a wee teeny little bottle lol.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 14, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> that's what throws me off. I have researched the *oxoacetamide carbocysteine *which is synonymous with glyoxyloyl carbocytsteine.  Carbocysteine is basically harmless, but some aldehydes are VERY toxic and others are virtually harmless. This particular aldehyde behaves LIKE formaldehyde but is structurally a little different. I am making the assumption (forgive me, it's been a minute since I studied Chem) that "glyoxyloyl" is kinda like glyoxylic acid or glyoxal and these acid appear to be pretty harmless. My concern is when heat is applied, what does it decompose into?  Like I said before, I wish these companies would just be straight forward, especially since there was such a scandal the first time. I'm still in the wait and see club.



Kurlee

This is the active ingredient in the Arosci as well. I've used the QOD Max Organiq and I didn't notice any smell whatsoever and I have very bad allergies(I'm allergic to the entire state of Texas apparently lol), plus eczema that can trigger horrible sinus headaches (I take allergy shots) if I come in contact with toxic fumes (even getting my nails done is a pain). This is the only treatment that hasn't bothered my allergies or given me a headache which is why I love it. I think the Arosci will perform just as well but the foam will be much easier to distribute IMO. 

I *really* wish I was a chemist so I could fully understand what happens to the chemicals under extreme heat. I will say this though, my hair stylist (she's Dominican) used Coppola Keratin Infusion Replenisher on my hair on Monday and it looked like a fresh BKT. It's a styling cream you use after shampooing and conditioning (she used it to rollerset) and even in this humidity and me sweating my hair that hasn't been keratin treated stayed straight! So that may be something to try before you get a keratin treatment done.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 14, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> This is the active ingredient in the Arosci as well. I've used the QOD Max Organiq and I didn't notice any smell whatsoever and I have very bad allergies(I'm allergic to the entire state of Texas apparently lol), plus eczema that can trigger horrible sinus headaches (I take allergy shots) if I come in contact with toxic fumes (even getting my nails done is a pain). This is the only treatment that hasn't bothered my allergies or given me a headache which is why I love it. I think the Arosci will perform just as well but the foam will be much easier to distribute IMO.
> 
> I *really* wish I was a chemist so I could fully understand what happens to the chemicals under extreme heat. I will say this though, my hair stylist (she's Dominican) used Coppola Keratin Infusion Replenisher on my hair on Monday and it looked like a fresh BKT. It's a styling cream you use after shampooing and conditioning (she used it to rollerset) and even in this humidity and me sweating my hair that hasn't been keratin treated stayed straight! So that may be something to try before you get a keratin treatment done.


Thanks girl, i will look into it.  Basically when heat is applied to things they break down into the different things that make them up, but they can also combine to make other things sometimes.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 14, 2012)

WOW, that is some hair right there.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 15, 2012)

I hust wanted to add that 8 months after the 1st application, this still gets my vote. I find that for my kids, it wears off between 3 and 4 months, depending on how often they wash and their hair fully reverts. 

I did a second treatment around Christmas/New years and it is practially gone. 


I don't blowdry or flat iron in between treatments either. They either airdry or rollerset their hair when they wash.

Keep in mind that I believe that less heat is better so if you apply this treatment and use higher temperatures or more passes, you may have permananently straight hair, especially on the ends where the hair is usually most fragile and porous.


----------



## lexlioness (Apr 16, 2012)

I applied the treatment yesterday. My hair was pretty well saturated in the stuff, enough to where it took me 2.5 hours to straighten it. I did probably about 10-15 passes on each section of my hair. The directions said I could wash it out after 20 mins but I decided to let it sit on my hair overnight. I'm gonna wash it out after work tonight, after I flat iron the whole thing one more time. 

I'll post another update this week! Hoping for less frizz and looser curls would definitely be a bonus. I wanna be a wash n go girl  I'm really hoping this helps with growing out too, my progress is constantly thwarted by SSK's and split ends.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 16, 2012)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## lexlioness (Apr 20, 2012)

OK so about 5 days after the treatment and my hair has been great! It didn't loosen the curl that much, but just enough to give me a little more length which was what I was after. I've also managed to have glorious SECOND DAY HAIR. This was unheard of for me a week ago, I was lucky to even get first day hair. 

The only thing was, I had colored my hair the day before to a natural black. By the time I was flat ironing the treatment in, my hair had faded to a warm chocolate brown. Not a bad color by any means (natural black had been dyed over hicolor red). Just a warning to ladies who want to color before the treatment - you might lose the color. I might not have waited long enough.

I've washed my hair twice since the treatment. each time I got a little hint of the white chocolate smell, but it seems to be holding up great. I'm glad I did the treatment, because coloring my hair with the hicolor really made it porous and dry, as well as knotty and brittle. This treatment has basically restored my hair to the condition it was in before I colored, which makes me very happy. I will have to see what my hair is like once the treatment wears off though.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 28, 2012)

lexlioness said:


> OK so about 5 days after the treatment and my hair has been great! It didn't loosen the curl that much, but just enough to give me a little more length which was what I was after. I've also managed to have glorious SECOND DAY HAIR. This was unheard of for me a week ago, I was lucky to even get first day hair.
> 
> The only thing was, I had colored my hair the day before to a natural black. By the time I was flat ironing the treatment in, my hair had faded to a warm chocolate brown. Not a bad color by any means (natural black had been dyed over hicolor red). Just a warning to ladies who want to color before the treatment - you might lose the color. I might not have waited long enough.
> 
> I've washed my hair twice since the treatment. each time I got a little hint of the white chocolate smell, but it seems to be holding up great. I'm glad I did the treatment, because coloring my hair with the hicolor really made it porous and dry, as well as knotty and brittle. This treatment has basically restored my hair to the condition it was in before I colored, which makes me very happy. I will have to see what my hair is like once the treatment wears off though.


 
lexilioness The wait time between coloring and doing treatments is supposed to be 2 weeks.

I hope that you continue to enjoy your results and don't have any adverse effects from the multiple heat passes or hair colors.


----------



## NYDee (May 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting this done. Should I henna/Indigo before or after?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 11, 2012)

biancaelyse
There was an article I read about what the different temperature ranges does to hair & that really one shouldn't go past 350/360 degrees to avoid heat damage. In your opinion, could this treatment be done effectively at these temps or is it absolutely necessary to crank the iron up to the suggested 390 degrees on their website? TIA...


----------



## biancaelyse (Jun 15, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @biancaelyse
> There was an article I read about what the different temperature ranges does to hair & that really one shouldn't go past 350/360 degrees to avoid heat damage. In your opinion, could this treatment be done effectively at these temps or is it absolutely necessary to crank the iron up to the suggested 390 degrees on their website? TIA...


 
nakialovesshoes

As I've posted many times in this thread, I'm no advocate of heat.  I think that 350 is an acceptable heat.  The number of passes needed to fully straighten the hair depends on the natural texture and how bone straight you want to go.  1 or 2 passes are sufficient for my kids but a tighter curl might require more heat or more passes if you want to do more than just loosen the curl.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just wanted to give you an update:

1.  I applied Organiq Max the end of March/1st of April.   The product did what it said it would for about 3 maybe 3.5 months and I washed weekly with a sulfate free shampoo.  My hair was straight with no frizz.  I would blow dry and flat iron...2 passes.  I was able to achieve very soft hair with tons of body.

2.  5 days a week I wear a WG so that I can apply growth product.  I wash on the sixth day, deep condition (every other week), blow dry and flat iron with a heat protectant.  It's possible that my hair didn't make the full 4 months because of all of the gel and mousse I use on WG days.  Not sure.  But I did begin to notice a huge difference between the keratin treated hair and my new growth.  Not so noticeable with WG but very noticeable (at least to me) with blow dry and flat iron.

3. I've been pheening for another treatment for the last two weeks.  So I go to Sally's to see if they have anything close.  NOTHING!  NADA!  ZIP!  I did an ingredient check.  Left the store with my tail between my legs and ordered online.  That was Tuesday evening, I came home today and it was in the mailbox!  No tax.  No shipping! Yay!

4.  No shedding.  

5.  I did notice that some of my strands seemed to be fragile, maybe thinner is the word I'm looking for.  Those were the less course areas.  So when I apply this time I'll apply keratin lighter on those areas.  And heavier on the course areas.  

6.  I think that about sums it up.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 10, 2012)

****Bumping*****

My kids swam all summer so I gave their hair a break; their hair has 100% reverted, no heat damage or straight ends.

I'm getting ready to give them another round for back to school.


----------



## ManeStreet (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought the liter bottle so I might as well use it & get my $ worth. I'm planning to do the treatment in 2 weeks. It shouldnt take as long for me to do it this time since I know what to expect


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 12, 2012)

My only complaint about the product is the amount recommended per treatment.

According to the directions you should only need 15 ml per treatment, abouut 3 tsp or 1 tbsp. That must be for someone with short and/or fine hair. My kids have such long and thick hair that it takes easily 4 or 5 times that amount to really cover all of their hair.

It works really well but I will probably get between 10-15 applications from the liter, not the 40 treatments that they claim.

This is fine with me but I thought I'd put it out there.

It is still far less to pay roughly $15 per keratin treatment by doing it myself compared to what a salon would charge.


----------



## ManeStreet (Aug 12, 2012)

biancaelyse said:
			
		

> My only complaint about the product is the amount recommended per treatment.
> 
> According to the directions you should only need 15 ml per treatment, abouut 3 tsp or 1 tbsp. That must be for someone with short and/or fine hair. My kids have such long and thick hair that it takes easily 4 or 5 times that amount to really cover all of their hair.
> 
> ...



I have a question. I think I may be saturating the hair too much with the solurion. Its very filmy & difficult to blowdry for the first blowdry after I applied the solution. Its like its tangly & coated. Do u have tip for this?

Also did chlorine remove the treatment from your girls hair or did it still stay in even though they were swimming?


----------



## AFashionSlave (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks great! I would love to try the Keratin treatment, but I have deep fears of losing my napps.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 12, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> I have a question. I think I may be saturating the hair too much with the solurion. Its very filmy & difficult to blowdry for the first blowdry after I applied the solution. Its like its tangly & coated. Do u have tip for this?
> 
> Also did chlorine remove the treatment from your girls hair or did it still stay in even though they were swimming?


 
ManeStreet  I apply just enough that their hair feels lightly and very evenly coated but not saturated, no buildup on the scalp.  I go through their hair with a fine tooth comb in each section and this removes the excess which I apply to the next section.

I would suggest that you apply it more lightly and in smaller sections, smoothing the hair with your fingers or a fine tooth comb to remove any excess.

The solution has pretty much worn off on both kids.  I haven't applied it since Christmas and they have been washing their hair a lot with sulfate shampoo and swimming.  Fine with me because I didn't wan't a product that would permanently alter their curl pattern.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi biancaelyse, do you have any updates?


----------



## biancaelyse (Nov 4, 2012)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> Hi @biancaelyse, do you have any updates?


 
Nefertiti0906 I redid the treatment in August for back to school.  Both girls have very long and healthy hair that reverts to curly when air dried and remains straight and frizz free when blow dried or flat ironed.

No breakage or damage


----------



## Channy31 (May 6, 2013)

Bump
Anyone tried this recently? 
Very tempted


----------



## Napp (May 6, 2013)

I have. I like the results. Its mild but still effective.


----------



## Channy31 (May 6, 2013)

Napp said:


> I have. I like the results. Its mild but still effective.



Have you heard of the design essentials one? the strengthening system. How do you feel that compares?

When you say mild.. like what were the results in comparison to natural hair?


----------



## Napp (May 6, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Have you heard of the design essentials one? the strengthening system. How do you feel that compares?
> 
> When you say mild.. like what were the results in comparison to natural hair?



I have never tried it before so i cant really say. i have used another foam treatment and it didn't keep my hair very straight but it made my curls a little looser. I think you may want to go to a salon to get it done to get the best results but with the QOD you can get nice results at home.

when i say mild it wont change the curl pattern dramatically. it just makes the hair less frizzy and slightly more elongated. plus the hair will go back to normal after a period of non use (there is no new growth)


----------



## Channy31 (May 6, 2013)

Napp said:


> I have never tried it before so i cant really say. i have used another foam treatment and it didn't keep my hair very straight but it made my curls a little looser. I think you may want to go to a salon to get it done to get the best results but with the QOD you can get nice results at home.
> 
> when i say mild it wont change the curl pattern dramatically. it just makes the hair less frizzy and slightly more elongated. plus the hair will go back to normal after a period of non use (there is no new growth)



Thanks for replying, hmmm.
The price is mostly what im interested in because its 150 for a litre bottle which is a few applications, vs 150 for one. 
Also I have almost no issues with frizz or reversion. Hmmm.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 8, 2013)

Dove56 and all others: Any updates?

biancaelyse Did you prep your DD's hair before using QOD. I mean, like DCing the day or week before.....or a trim beforehand. Your posts have encouraged me to order the QOD Max Organiq and am trying to get my info together.


----------



## Napp (Jun 8, 2013)

Incognitus

I have some extra QOD treatment if you want it. I don't think I will continue using this product because the effect is not strong enough for me. I think its a good intro keratin treatment but i am looking for something slightly more aggressive. i just bought a huge liter of a brazillian brand and i don't see myself using what I have left.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 8, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Dove56 and all others: Any updates?
> 
> biancaelyse Did you prep your DD's hair before using QOD. I mean, like DCing the day or week before.....or a trim beforehand. Your posts have encouraged me to order the QOD Max Organiq and am trying to get my info together.



Incognitus

I haven't done keratin since last August (due to damage from hair bleach) but now that my hair is back healthy I'm about to go back to keratin. Qod Organiq is still my fav go to product!


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Jun 8, 2013)

what brazilian brand did you get?



Napp said:


> @Incognitus
> 
> I have some extra QOD treatment if you want it. I don't think I will continue using this product because the effect is not strong enough for me. I think its a good intro keratin treatment but i am looking for something slightly more aggressive. i just bought a huge liter of a brazillian brand and i don't see myself using what I have left.


----------



## Napp (Jun 8, 2013)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> what brazilian brand did you get?



Its a brand called "douar!" it seems to be a really new product, it doesnt even have a website. it was cheap and formaldehyde free so i said why not!

if anyone wants to share some bkt pm me.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 8, 2013)

Napp how did you hear about 'douar!' ? And is it cysteine based?


----------



## Napp (Jun 8, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Napp how did you hear about 'douar!' ? And is it cysteine based?



I found out about it on ebay. I am always roving for keratin treatments online under a certain price and for a certain size and i stumbled across this one and a few others. the newer and "no name" brands are usually cheaper than some of the more established brands and still have good formulations. i chose this one because it was huge and did not have formaldehyde.

the seller said it was categorized as a "keratin shock" product and has no special straightening ingredient. Here is what he said to me



> Technically, the product is in the category of "keratin shock" because it contains no formaldehyde.
> In frizzy hair relaxes the hair fiber and 70% in the first application, giving a softer effect in the afternoon.
> In slightly wavy hair frizz or have much, it is remarkable the difference, as the hair will look with great naturally without artificial boards that produce other chemical treatments.
> Heavily stained or chemistry, the result is better, as these are in the open cuticle, which facilitates optimal penetration.
> ...



 Here are the ingredients as given to me, when i get the bottle i will double check:
This product contains no formaldehyde, ingredients in its formula are:
WATER (AQUA). CETEARYL ALCOHOL.  CETRIMONIUM CHOLIDE. PARFUM / FRAGRANCE. PERSEA GRATISIMA (AVOCADO) OIL. AMODIMETHICONE . CETEARETH-20. HYDROLIZED KERATIN. MINERAL OIL. POLYQUATERNIUM-7. BHT. PENTAERYTHRITYL TERT-DI-T-BUTYL. HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEIN

hth


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 8, 2013)

Napp thanks, I'm really curious as to how you hair will turn out. Right now I'm doing research in preparation for using a non-formaldahyde treatment in the winter...if I can last that long with wigs and buns. we'll see, I'm transitioning so who knows how I'll feel 2 months from now. I do know that once I'm ready to put the wigs away I'll be taking the plunge with a treatment.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 8, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> @Incognitus
> 
> I haven't done keratin since last August (due to damage from hair bleach) but now that my hair is back healthy I'm about to go back to keratin. Qod Organiq is still my fav go to product!




Dove56 Do you do anything to prep your hair the week or days before using QOD?

I have a few other questions I'm hoping someone can answer:



 How has your regimen changed after/because of bkt?
 Is 2oz enough? They're selling 2oz keratin shot & 2oz shampoo for $45.
 After getting a bkt, can I still use my steamer, DC, and  sulfur mix?
 I'm plagued with SSKs. Should I trim my hair before or after I do the bkt?
 Is there an _approved _shampoo, conditioner, leave-in list anywhere? (I know no sulfates and salts, but I don't know how some are listed in ingredients lists)


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 9, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Dove56 Do you do anything to prep your hair the week or days before using QOD?
> 
> I have a few other questions I'm hoping someone can answer:
> 
> ...



Incognitus

How has your regimen changed after/because of bkt?

When I did the BKT/Keratin before my damage last year from hair color/bleach, it simplified my regimen. I would wash, deep condition and a rollerset once a week then wrap throughout the week until the next wash.

My hair is a 3c mainly so the keratin/bkt mainly helped my hair dry faster during roller sets and it made my hair humidity resistant even in Texas and when I visited Orlando, FL in August.  

Is 2oz enough? They're selling 2oz keratin shot & 2oz shampoo for $45.

Yes, in fact I just ordered a bottle and received it last week. You only need a very tiny amount it is extremely concentrated. The first time I did the treatment in Sept 2011 I used too much and it was difficult to blowdry and flatiron. I did the 2nd treatment 5 months later with a minimalist approach and had excellent results. 

After getting a bkt, can I still use my steamer, DC, and  sulfur mix

I'm not sure about the sulfur mix but the steamer and DC are just fine to use. 

I'm plagued with SSKs. Should I trim my hair before or after I do the bkt?

Definitely do all of your trimming AFTER the treatment. Your hair will fall/hang slightly different so it best do it afterwards.

Is there an _approved _shampoo, conditioner, leave-in list anywhere

[You can use anything that's sodium chloride / sulfate free, no particular brand. I tried many different shampoos but they had to be sodium chloride /sulfate free. There are TONS of brands to chose from that you can purchase from high ends salons, ULta, Sally's or your local Walgreens / CVS.R] 

I attached a photo of my hair with QOD Max Organiq. The straight ends were from formaldehyde based treatments I used before.


----------



## Napp (Jun 9, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Napp thanks, I'm really curious as to how you hair will turn out. Right now I'm doing research in preparation for using a non-formaldahyde treatment in the winter...if I can last that long with wigs and buns. we'll see, I'm transitioning so who knows how I'll feel 2 months from now. I do know that once I'm ready to put the wigs away I'll be taking the plunge with a treatment.



im actually not sure when i will be doing the treatment. my hair is so short now i would like for it to get to a length where it starts getting annoying till i do my next keratin treatment. I will most likely just do a test section just to see how it works because this is the first time ive heard about "keratin shock" treatments.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jun 13, 2013)

Incognitus

I don't do anything special beforehand for my daughters'  hair before hand.  I trim afterwards.

Right now I have let their hair revert since it is summer and they are in the pool all the time.

I will redo in the fall.


----------



## Qualitee (Sep 6, 2013)

Bump biancaelyse  Any updates?


----------



## grenadiancooliex3 (Sep 7, 2013)

So glad they finally got some new formulas for bkt. Here in brazil the formula in most smoothing and volume reduction products get your hair really straight and have almost the formula. Most contain cysteine but for some reason they took out the keratin. Stylist told me "the keratin will make ur hair break".. sigh but for me it was the opossite. The new stuff without the keratin leftmy hair weak after time. Like mhair never reverted back :-( oh well try and try again right. This product sounds great! Can't wait to try  n find it ova here

Hair look drop dead amazing drool! Did you notice any changes in the weight and thinkness of the strands?


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 9, 2013)

Qualitee I redid their hair for back to school a couple of weeks ago.  They air dry and wear it curly most of the time and they have no heat damage on the ends.  

grenadiancooliex3 No loss in volume.  Their hair is still very thick and full while retaining all the length.  I think the key is very little heat by air drying and not flat ironing.


----------



## Dellas (Sep 10, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> Qualitee I redid their hair for back to school a couple of weeks ago.  They air dry and wear it curly most of the time and they have no heat damage on the ends.
> 
> grenadiancooliex3 No loss in volume.  Their hair is still very thick and full while retaining all the length.  I think the key is very little heat by air drying and not flat ironing.



Don't you have to flat iron to make it straight or are you taking about wash and wear

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Product sale under vendors category

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 9, 2013)

Just did a second treatment after 5 months, now that I know what I'm doing I love it even more.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm seriously considering this treatment. I have fine strands but super thick natural hair. Will my strands be strong enough for this treatment?


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 9, 2013)

This is so fascinating 
Wonder how it is as a transitioning or stretching tool

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Nov 13, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> I did my daughter's Keratin Treatment using the new QOD MAX OrganiQ Treatment. It is formaldehyde free and you can wash it out the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 13, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> This is so fascinating
> Wonder how it is as a transitioning or stretching tool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh I'm using it solely for the purpose of transitioning and I love it. The issues I was having with porosity, excessive tangles, and breakage at the demarcation line have been rectified. At this point I like it so much I don't know if I'll stop using it once my transition is over.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 13, 2013)

caliscurls 
Thanks! I wonder if I can find a salon that does it. 
I wouldn't be confident enough to do it myself. 
How far along are you in your transition? What type of hair do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 13, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> caliscurls
> Thanks! I wonder if I can find a salon that does it.
> I wouldn't be confident enough to do it myself.
> How far along are you in your transition? What type of hair do you have?
> ...



sharifeh 
As of this past Monday I'm 33 weeks post. My hair is mostly 4a, with 4b on the lower sides and a touch of 3c in the crown. Between coarse and fine, I'd say it's more on the fine side and dense.

Once you have it done the first time, either by yourself or someone else, I'm guessing you'll feel better about the application process. For me it's much easier than putting a relaxer on or doing a relaxer touchup. The first time I was really nervous so modified the application process quite a bit, this time I followed the instructions closer without issue. Deviations from instructions this time were
- blow dried using the tension method
- only did 2 passes with the flat iron at 380, once root to ends, second pass roots to about 3 inches from ends. 


If I can find my original post I'll tag it for you

EDIT: Here's the link to how I applied it the first time http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18640411&postcount=4178


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 29, 2013)

i am really considering this--thank you all for the tips!

Dove56 do you like this better than DE?


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 29, 2013)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i am really considering this--thank you all for the tips!
> 
> Dove56 do you like this better than DE?



In higher humidity I like QOD better, if you live in a state with lower humidity DE is fine. I personally will keep using QOD because it has more drastic results and it's a lot cheaper. 

Let me know if you have any questions! I will help in any way that I can. 

theNaturalWonders


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 29, 2013)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i am really considering this--thank you all for the tips!
> 
> @Dove56 do you like this better than DE?


  me too! i want to do a treatment for the spring.


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 29, 2013)

sharifeh, what do you think of this?


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 29, 2013)

i can't wait to try this , getting excited about it.


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 30, 2013)

i dont want to wait till spring . i'm ordering this week.
i have a few ??'s...
appox how much would you say you're using per section and how large a section of hair? 
any particular flat iron needed? i was planning on just using one of my Sedu's.
 are you flat ironing in very small sections?

i just REALLY want frizz reduction, im not too concerned with curl pattern, i dont have a ton of curl as it is but i have extremely frizz prone hair...


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 30, 2013)

also is blow drying straight a necessary step? i suck at it. can i just flat iron?


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just did the treatment yesterday.  I washed with neutrogena and then applied the treatment. I noticed my hair was a lot straighter after I blew dry. I only used 3 passes with the flat iron (Chi). I plan to wash it out tomorrow.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

Dove56 thank you! I would love to do this treatment 2x a year-do you think I will experience breakage/excessive shedding if I don't redo the treatment every 12 weeks? 

I plan to use the treatment to help me do silk wraps when I want to straighten my hair-I see you used rollers in the pic you posted. How did your hair come out? Did you blow dry after taking the rollers out? I don't want to use a blow dryer just a flat iron to smooth out

What products are you using to moisturize and DC with? I understand no sulfates and no proteins right?

Sooo many questions lol


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 30, 2013)

theNaturalWonders I plan on doing treatments on both daughters this week.

They use Organix Brazilian Therapy Shampoo and Conditioner and also Wen.

I have been doing my daughters' hair 2x a year and they do not have any excessive shedding or breakage. 

I am an advocate of minimal heat and doing it more often would lead to more risk of heat damage and permanent loss of their curl pattern/"heat training." 

Arlana I start by sectioning hair into 4 quarters. I go into a section and then do tiny mini sections.

How much you use depends on density and lenght of hair.  One daughter has extremely thick hair so it takes more on her hair than my other daughter with longer but finer strands.

My one daughter is naturally a type 2 but she is prone to frizz.  This minimizes the frizz.  She wears her hair curly 99% of the time and it is much smoother now.

I have once tried ironing and not blowdrying and it didn't turn out as well.

I don't think that you have to use a special flat iron.  I have a relatively inexpensive tourmaline one from Sally's that I have used from day one and it works fine.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> theNaturalWonders I plan on doing treatments on both daughters this week.
> 
> They use Organix Brazilian Therapy Shampoo and Conditioner and also Wen.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Have you tried to do silk wraps with their hair after the initial treatment? How are you keeping their hair from reverting? Do you wrap their hair at night? Which Wen product do you use?


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 30, 2013)

theNaturalWonders said:


> Thank you! Have you tried to do silk wraps with their hair after the initial treatment? How are you keeping their hair from reverting? Do you wrap their hair at night? Which Wen product do you use?


 

I have never been good at wrapping so I don't wrap their hair. They sleep with satin scarves on satin pillowcases because their hair is longer than the scarf.

This is what they do for a day or 2 after treatment and then they wash and go with curly hair.

They do not wear their hair straight unless it is a special event like homecoming.  

We use the Almond Mint Wen. I'm going to try the one at Sally's in 2014 because Wen x 3 heads of long hair is expensive!!


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

This is a great regimen for their hair! I will definitely incoporate it into my own.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

To make sure I understand:


Use a clarifying shampoo
Apply treatment to each section
Wait a few minutes
Blow dry then flat iron with 2 passes no more than 390 degrees
Wash out
Blow dry and flat iron again

Is this correct?


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 30, 2013)

theNaturalWonders said:


> To make sure I understand:
> 
> 
> Use a clarifying shampoo
> ...


 
I currently do everything except the bolded.   I co-wash out, air dry and flat iron 1 pass with a warm iron.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I may try this when I get to waist length because just looking at all that hair in the OP made me tired. biancaelyse I couldn't imagine doing all that hair 3x


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 30, 2013)

@HoneyBadger I have been doing it for so long I am used to it. The first time I BKT'ed them on the same day and  I was so tired though!!


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 30, 2013)

theNaturalWonders said:


> Dove56 thank you! I would love to do this treatment 2x a year-do you think I will experience breakage/excessive shedding if I don't redo the treatment every 12 weeks?
> 
> I plan to use the treatment to help me do silk wraps when I want to straighten my hair-I see you used rollers in the pic you posted. How did your hair come out? Did you blow dry after taking the rollers out? I don't want to use a blow dryer just a flat iron to smooth out
> 
> ...



I have never experienced any breakage or shedding with the treatment.  

I didn't get good rollersets with DE but I get great rollersets with QOD. My old regime was to rollerset then flatiron the roots only (if I didn't roll it right or had new growth) then wrap. I had excellent results. My hair would stay smooth and straight even in high humidity. 

Now, I just blowdry, use my InStyler then wrap all weeks. 

I've been using Wen exclusively but my scalp has been super flaky. So new routine includes my old staples and Wen. 

I will occasionally clarify with As I Am Clarifying shampoo. If I'm not using As I am I use Keracare Shampoo, deep condition with Macadamia Natural Oil Mask using my hooded dryer. Rinse, then apply Wen Fig cleansing conditioner as a leave-in with 2 pumps of Wen Sweet almond serum, then I use Wen Sweet Almond Styling cream with 2 pumps of Sweet Almond serum, blowdry then use my Instyler.


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 30, 2013)

are you guys round brush blow drying with the treatment in or  paddle brush? idk how to blow dry .


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 30, 2013)

just ordered the  qod organiq "shot" for $39 .
I think I'll get one of those blow dryers with the brush attachment from Sallys or something because I just don't know how to do round brush drying .

one thing i will keep in mind is not to be heavy handed with the keratin treatment. I tend to be very heavy handed with products.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 30, 2013)

Arlana said:


> just ordered the  qod organiq "shot" for $39 .
> I think I'll get one of those blow dryers with the brush attachment from Sallys or something because I just don't know how to do round brush drying .
> 
> one thing i will keep in mind is not to be heavy handed with the keratin treatment. I tend to be very heavy handed with products.


Arlana 

looks really good
you could get a comb attachment 
i cant blowdry well either


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 30, 2013)

Arlana said:


> just ordered the  qod organiq "shot" for $39 . I think I'll get one of those blow dryers with the brush attachment from Sallys or something because I just don't know how to do round brush drying .  one thing i will keep in mind is not to be heavy handed with the keratin treatment. I tend to be very heavy handed with products.



Arlana don't worry, I tension blow dry it during the application and it comes out great


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 31, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> @Arlana don't worry, I tension blow dry it during the application and it comes out great



caliscurls... by tension blow dry you mean using a comb attachment?


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 31, 2013)

Arlana not exactly. Some people just use one hand to hold a section of hair taunt while blow drying up and down with the other hand - I think this is the original tension method. What I do is hold the hair taunt with a paddle brush but I don't pull the brush through the length. I sort of hold the hair at an angle to lock it in the brush. It just gets straighter this way then the regular tension method for me. 

Sorry if that sounds confusing. My point though in responding was just to reassure you that it's okay if you're not the best at blow drying. It will come out just fine  in my very first application I was too paranoid to blow dry and sat under the dryer in twists pulled tight, it still came out great


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 31, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> @Arlana not exactly. Some people just use one hand to hold a section of hair taunt while blow drying up and down with the other hand - I think this is the original tension method. What I do is hold the hair taunt with a paddle brush but I don't pull the brush through the length. I sort of hold the hair at an angle to lock it in the brush. It just gets straighter this way then the regular tension method for me.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds confusing. My point though in responding was just to reassure you that it's okay if you're not the best at blow drying. It will come out just fine  in my very first application I was too paranoid to blow dry and sat under the dryer in twists pulled tight, it still came out great




aah I see what you mean by tension blow drying, thanks.
i guess i'll do my best blow dry  not sure which method i'll employ yet though... i'm gonna practice on my mannequin head first lol.


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 31, 2013)

one more question... does the Organiq give off bad fumes of any kind?


----------



## Nazaneen (Dec 31, 2013)

dp.........


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Dec 31, 2013)

Arlana said:


> one more question... does the Organiq give off bad fumes of any kind?



It did when I used it. Also I used a dryer with a comb attachment


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 31, 2013)

Arlana said:


> are you guys round brush blow drying with the treatment in or paddle brush? idk how to blow dry .


 
Arlana I use a paddle brush.  I am not that good at blowdrying either but it works

It does give off a smell so I open a window and ave the ceiling fans on as well.  

I wear gloves too


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jan 2, 2014)

What is the repercussion of leaving the treatment in for a while? I sealed in the treatment on sunday afternoon but haven't washed it out yet...


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 2, 2014)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> What is the repercussion of leaving the treatment in for a while? I sealed in the treatment on sunday afternoon but haven't washed it out yet...


 

Nefertiti0906

I've never tried this so I cannot answer.  I've never left it in longer than a few hours.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 2, 2014)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> What is the repercussion of leaving the treatment in for a while? I sealed in the treatment on sunday afternoon but haven't washed it out yet...



Nefertiti0906 I usually leave it in at least 4 days before washing it out only because it's less manipulation and by the time I get to this step I'm ready to be done  never had any issues (and have only done it this way)


----------



## Napp (Jan 2, 2014)

I think i might go back to the qod. i just tried a new treatment and it has like no effect at all on my hair! talk about a waste of time.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 2, 2014)

does the keratin4u website do shipping emails? i haven't gotten one yet  lol.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 3, 2014)

Arlana said:


> just ordered the  qod organiq "shot" for $39 .
> I think I'll get one of those blow dryers with the brush attachment from Sallys or something because I just don't know how to do round brush drying .
> 
> one thing i will keep in mind is not to be heavy handed with the keratin treatment. I tend to be very heavy handed with products.



Arlana where did you order from?


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 4, 2014)

The Qodamerica site.. this page...http://www.qodamerica.com/?sl=EN


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 7, 2014)

My keratin is here! Yay!

.... said the Phablet


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 12, 2014)

Excited! Gonna do the process on Monday. Sooo hoping this has a good effect on my hair.
I threw out my relaxers jars the other day. Got sick of how it doesn't de-frizz and my hair seems less healthy than when I was natural. I also hate how it makes my hair feel hard when wet and tangle up esp at the roots for months after a relaxer. One would think relaxers would reduce tangles. My hair has to grow out again before I can wash it nicely again. So over them now.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 12, 2014)

Arlana said:


> Excited! Gonna do the process on Monday. Sooo hoping this has a good effect on my hair. I threw out my relaxers jars the other day. Got sick of how it doesn't de-frizz and my hair seems less healthy than when I was natural. I also hate how it makes my hair feel hard when wet and tangle up esp at the roots for months after a relaxer. One would think relaxers would reduce tangles. My hair has to grow out again before I can wash it nicely again. So over them now.



Can't wait to see your results!  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 13, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Can't wait to see your results!  Hope it works out for you.



thanks. beautiful hair in your siggy!


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 13, 2014)

Arlana good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 14, 2014)

Oy vey . This did not work out for me . I washed my hair withe the Neutrogena Anti Residue and tried not to condition much so my hair would remain clean. I let it air dry and blow dried the last bit of dampness out.
I then applied the QOD in fairly large sections...the 60 ml amount seemed not to be quite enough ( i mixed it with a bit of milk to increase the amount of product ) so I was concerned about not getting all of my hair. I tried to blow my hair out but it was SO GUNKED by the QOD and it just became horridly dull and dry.  I then went to flat iron but the product sizzled and stank and I felt like I was damaging my hair.
I washed it out and my hair seems fine but sheesh. Never again. I'm disappointed.

I think I may have applied it too heavily but even so the product clearly does not get along with my hair.
I'm still considering having a keratin treatment done at a salon though.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 14, 2014)

Arlana said:


> Oy vey . This did not work out for me . I washed my hair withe the Neutrogena Anti Residue and tried not to condition much so my hair would remain clean. I let it air dry and blow dried the last bit of dampness out.
> I then applied the QOD in fairly large sections...the 60 ml amount seemed not to be quite enough ( i mixed it with a bit of milk to increase the amount of product ) so I was concerned about not getting all of my hair. I tried to blow my hair out but it was SO GUNKED by the QOD and it just became horridly dull and dry. I then went to flat iron but the product sizzled and stank and I felt like I was damaging my hair.
> I washed it out and my hair seems fine but sheesh. Never again. I'm disappointed.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry that it did not work for you.  Did you condition after shampooing with the Neutrogena?  The QOD is supposed to be applied directly after shampooing with a clarifying shampoo. Also it works better when you apply in very small sections so you can distribute evenly.

Sorry that it didn't work for you and good luck on your salon treatment.


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Is the keratin treatment supposed to act as a "heat protectant" from all the blow-drying and flat ironing one must do to seal it in?


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 14, 2014)

biancaelyse said:


> Sorry that it did not work for you.  Did you condition after shampooing with the Neutrogena?  The QOD is supposed to be applied directly after shampooing with a clarifying shampoo. Also it works better when you apply in very small sections so you can distribute evenly.
> 
> Sorry that it didn't work for you and good luck on your salon treatment.



I conditioned with a light conditioner because the neutrogena tangled my hair. I rinsed very thoroughly though.
Also wanted to add that I'm relaxed 3b with around 6 mths of new growth. Much of the new growth was more agreeable with the qod than the relaxed hair... I think this might have been better on all natural hair.
I stilk want to transition again but I need something to tame the extreme frizz I get when I'm not roller set or flat ironed .

.... said the Phablet


----------



## abioni (Jan 14, 2014)

Found a product for AA hair from QOD caled Turbe but it's out of stock. http://www.fashionandbeautystore.com/qod-brazilian-keratin-treatment-turbe.html. It's not sold on that QOD site but they posted a video about on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiwuXZOXigU. I guess you can mix it with Organic Max to make it more potent. I want to try it so bad.

There is also this spray that makes the products work better http://www.fashionandbeautystore.com/qod-q-locker-spray.html. I'm looking for other stores that carry it.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 15, 2014)

I washed my hair with sulfate shamoo and non sulfate and  did my roller set and my hair feels strange. It's coated and slightly stiff and smells weird. Its as if I used a setting lotion or something. It did seem REALLY soft and manageable when wet but that may have just been because I used ORS Replenishing Pak which I've never used before...

.... said the Phablet


----------



## beauti (Jan 16, 2014)

*Arlana come on with the pitchas gurrl *


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 16, 2014)

beauti said:


> Arlana come on with the pitchas gurrl



Nothing to see lol..  my hair is rather frizzed today.

.... said the Phablet


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 18, 2014)

any tips on washing this from the hair faster? im gonna use the neutrogena anti residue for sure tonight...
i used a sulfate shampoo last wash but when i flat ironed my hair seemed very weighed down  and i could still smell the keratin.
i wonder if it will stay in my hair longer since i didnt really flat iron it in when i did the treatment?


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 19, 2014)

Arlana said:


> Oy vey . This did not work out for me . I washed my hair withe the Neutrogena Anti Residue and tried not to condition much so my hair would remain clean. I let it air dry and blow dried the last bit of dampness out.
> I then applied the QOD in fairly large sections...the 60 ml amount seemed not to be quite enough ( i mixed it with a bit of milk to increase the amount of product ) so I was concerned about not getting all of my hair. I tried to blow my hair out but it was SO GUNKED by the QOD and it just became horridly dull and dry.  I then went to flat iron but the product sizzled and stank and I felt like I was damaging my hair.
> I washed it out and my hair seems fine but sheesh. Never again. I'm disappointed.
> 
> ...



That's why I stopped using QOD. I had the same issues. Once it came out good but I always had that gunky flakey , hard to blow dry issue.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 20, 2014)

Arlana said:


> any tips on washing this from the hair faster? im gonna use the neutrogena anti residue for sure tonight...
> i used a sulfate shampoo last wash but when i flat ironed my hair seemed very weighed down  and i could still smell the keratin.
> i wonder if it will stay in my hair longer since i didnt really flat iron it in when i did the treatment?


 
Arlana more frequent shampooing with a harsh sulfate shampoo will get it out sooner.  It may take a few washes before it is completely gone.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 20, 2014)

biancaelyse said:


> @Arlana more frequent shampooing with a harsh sulfate shampoo will get it out sooner.  It may take a few washes before it is completely gone.


thanks, i dont usually wash more than once per week but tomorrow when I wash I will do a few extra lathers with a harsh shampoo and condition longer.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 23, 2014)

i just shampooed like 8 times with clarifying  shampoos to get the treatment out... the  neutrogena anti residue and ors creamy aloe. strangely my hair BARELY tangled! That keratin must be working some kind of magic.
Anyway I realized that i used ors replenishing pak last time and maybe that was in part why my hair felt so coated. The third ingredient or so is OIL! I used it tonight and realized that and then shampooed it right out because I don't want another episode of coated hair after my set.

I'll come back here when my set is done to update on whether my hair still feels gross and coated.


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, you have to apply all cysteine treatments very, very lightly. Also the more porous your hair the worse cysteine treatments are. I think they function best on healthy hair, not necessarily natural but healthy.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 23, 2014)

Dove56 said:


> Yeah, you have to apply all cysteine treatments very, very lightly. Also the more porous your hair the worse cysteine treatments are. I think they function best on healthy hair, not necessarily natural but healthy.



i applied heavily . 
it's washing out but it will take time . my hair still felt odd when i ironed it. much better than before though.


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arlana said:


> i applied heavily .
> it's washing out but it will take time . my hair still felt odd when i ironed it. much better than before though.



I did the same thing the first time and it was horrible. I know that super, extra crispy feel. Ugh. The second next time I did my hair, I applied it very, lightly. Honestly, I didn't think it would work, but it turned out the bomb. I also only flatiron it once or twice.My hair keeps all the curl and the natural silkiness and smoothness but it doesn't respond to humidity.

It's a miracle product once you find the right way to apply it for your hair type. I did mine *exactly* like Biancaelyse did her daughters' hair and it worked like a dream. 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience. You have really pretty hair.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 24, 2014)

Dove56 said:


> I did the same thing the first time and it was horrible. I know that super, extra crispy feel. Ugh. The second next time I did my hair, I applied it very, lightly. Honestly, I didn't think it would work, but it turned out the bomb. I also only flatiron it once or twice.My hair keeps all the curl and the natural silkiness and smoothness but it doesn't respond to humidity.
> 
> It's a miracle product once you find the right way to apply it for your hair type. I did mine *exactly* like Biancaelyse did her daughters' hair and it worked like a dream.
> 
> I'm sorry you had a bad experience. You have really pretty hair.



thanks 
for me it was more of a super coated, almost waxy feel after my initial rollerset. very gross. and the smell when i flat ironed was awful. even when i ironed yesterday it felt waxy but at least it came out shiny again.
also after applying i couldn't really blow dry, my hair was far too coated in product, it was just all dried out and awful... does that mean i used too much? i don't know how to apply it more lightly lol
im tempted to give it another shot now though...


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 31, 2014)

@Arlana @Dove56 I am very lazy about taking and posting pics but here are each of my girls after their treatments.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jan 31, 2014)

^^ Beautiful long hair they have!

.... said the Phablet


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 31, 2014)

biancaelyse said:


> Arlana Dove56 I am very lazy about taking and posting pics but here are each of my girls after their treatments.



They have beautiful hair!


----------



## winterinatl (May 28, 2014)

I just applied the QOD Max Organic monday night.

My hair has 6-7 inches of virgin new growth, looks to be about 4a or B, soft, fine (cotton candy). The remainder of my hair is tex-laxed, with a 4 inch stretch that is bone straight. So i have lots of lines of demarcation.

I am looking for a way to transition, just so I can move to Japanese Thermal relaxers safely. I got the QOD as a way to help with this; I nearly ordered the Design Essentials.

My hair took a long time but the process was easy (if that makes sense) and the outcome was gorgeous. My hair hadn't been straighter since I did a bone straight relaxer and BKT on top 5-6 years ago! It it super, duper straight.

Well, it was. So I woke up today to find that some of the new growth close to my scalp has reverted, and a there is a bit of reversion around my edges. Recall, my entire head was so straight you'd have thought I had a scalp full of relaxer burns but no, it was all due to product.

Oh - I used the iron at 400, 2-3 passes - instructions said use 7! No way!

Did any of you all have any reversion of new growth before washing it out? Will it make a difference if I go back over the little bit of reversion tonight? Did I not put enough product?


----------



## ljones4521 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have washed out a keratin treatment I had applied that I am allergic to. How soon after I have washed out a treatment can I apply another one, specifically the QOD Max Organic.   

Are there any other options than purchasing at $190.00 for the bottle?. 

Another question, how do most of you ladies style your hair after applying a keratin treatment. I sense most avoid blow dryers and flat irons.  I wear mines in a WNG and love it, although with this last treatment my hair was a matted, tangled, knotted mess.  I am praying I can return to my WNG as I am extremely lazy.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 30, 2014)

winterinatl I didn't experience reversion within the first week but I do usually leave the treatment in after flat ironing on a low/medium setting. I normally don't wash it out for a week.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 30, 2014)

ljones4521 said:


> I have washed out a keratin treatment I had applied that I am allergic to. How soon after I have washed out a treatment can I apply another one, specifically the QOD Max Organic.  Are there any other options than purchasing at $190.00 for the bottle?.  Another question, how do most of you ladies style your hair after applying a keratin treatment. I sense most avoid blow dryers and flat irons.  I wear mines in a WNG and love it, although with this last treatment my hair was a matted, tangled, knotted mess.  I am praying I can return to my WNG as I am extremely lazy.



ljones4521

Not sure on how soon another treatment can be applied. Hopefully someone else responds on their experience there.

On your other questions...

- I purchase the $50 kit on Amazon. Depending on how much hair you have it's enough for 2 treatments since it's supposed to be applied lightly 

- for styles I normally do 1 of these: tension blow dry, air dry then flat iron, or set on curl formers. Usually I'm in a bun, goddess braids, or some other up do. Occasionally I'll wear a curlformer curly up do. Only when I first do the treatment do I wear my hair down. Now that I've big chopped (2 weeks ago) I'll probably do the same and just add an occasion flat twist out in. I would love to do WNG's regularly but when I was natural before it just caused too many tangles and ssk's.  All that said I think you'll be able to rock WNG's. My hair is still curly so a WNG is an option if I choose to go that route.


----------



## winterinatl (Jun 30, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> winterinatl I didn't experience reversion within the first week but I do usually leave the treatment in after flat ironing on a low/medium setting. I normally don't wash it out for a week.



caliscurls, I left mine in for a week before shampooing. After I blow dried and flat ironed again, I didn't have issues with reversion, funny enough. Although I was sure to use my Sabine moisture block. 

Lately I have been working out a lot and have used WEN products for a wash and pull back and go, lol. I don't intend to flat iron again for quite a while, maybe not until it's time to do another treatment. It makes it WAY easier to wash and style. It's worth it just for that even if there is a teeny bit of reversion. 

This is the most of my natural hair I've seen as an adult. It's exciting!


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 1, 2014)

winterinatl I'm glad it's working for you! It's definitely been a sanity saver for me. Who knows about the reversion thing. I'm in a pretty dry climate and usually scale back my exercise the week of the treatment, that could be it on my end.


----------



## ljones4521 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ladies, 

I just want to share my experience with a recent BKT treatment in case others are having similar situations.

I had a BKT applied and regrettably I did not recognize I was allergic to the product. I experienced incredible breakage, long (8"+) clumps of strands, beautiful handfuls of curly coils. My hair was a matted and tangled mess. My neck was breaking out where the hair rubbed my neck and back. I have never had an allergic reaction to any product, so I did not recognize the signs. 

To combat the stickiness, tangles and matted hair, I finally did a GHE for 24hrs straight.That yielded great results. My hair improved immediately. It was soft and a lot less tangled and matted. There were still tangles and matts, but much less so. The more I kept it conditioned and GHE the better the results. Within five days my hair seemed to have rebounded and was 'normal' again. However, I continued to break out and finally put the dots together that I was allergic to the product. 

I washed the product out and all of the shedding and breakage stopped immediately. Haven't experienced any negative effects.

This is the product that was applied. 
http://alphasalvatorecorallo.com/inf...g-pomegranate/


I plan to try QOD Organix next.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jul 2, 2014)

ljones4521 said:


> Ladies,  I just want to share my experience with a recent BKT treatment in case others are having similar situations.  I had a BKT applied and regrettably I did not recognize I was allergic to the product. I experienced incredible breakage, long (8"+) clumps of strands, beautiful handfuls of curly coils. My hair was a matted and tangled mess. My neck was breaking out where the hair rubbed my neck and back. I have never had an allergic reaction to any product, so I did not recognize the signs.  To combat the stickiness, tangles and matted hair, I finally did a GHE for 24hrs straight.That yielded great results. My hair improved immediately. It was soft and a lot less tangled and matted. There were still tangles and matts, but much less so. The more I kept it conditioned and GHE the better the results. Within five days my hair seemed to have rebounded and was 'normal' again. However, I continued to break out and finally put the dots together that I was allergic to the product.  I washed the product out and all of the shedding and breakage stopped immediately. Haven't experienced any negative effects.  This is the product that was applied. http://alphasalvatorecorallo.com/inf...g-pomegranate/  I plan to try QOD Organix next.



I had a similar experience with the QOD chocolate. I had used it many times with great results but the last time I developed a bad rash on my neck and back (where the hair touched) and my hair started shedding. After two days I washed my hair with a sulfate shampoo and deep conditioned. I continued doing this every other day to wash it out. Thank God it worked! The shedding stopped and my hair rebounded. I'm not as brave as you are... No more BKT's for me.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 3, 2014)

ljones4521 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just want to share my experience with a recent BKT treatment in case others are having similar situations.
> 
> ...



This is why I stopped using BKT as well. I was allergic to it, I used to use QOD Max. My scalp would itch like MAD, my neck would itch, and I'd experience my seasonal allergy symptoms 5x worse whenever it was in my hair - itchy eyes/nose/throat, runny nose and coughing. I'm sure it had also made me short of breath a couple times too :no no:. It ended up in the trash...sucks that it had cost so much  be careful!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jul 29, 2014)

Ordered QOD last Thursday. It arrived Monday morning. 

I love the results so far. I modified the steps a bit (lower heat, 2 passes) based on the results of previous posters. The instructions were limited as I didn't receive any directions or additional tips other than what was on the bottle but I decided to err on the side of caution. 

My hair is very soft, there is reduced frizz and it dried quickly. I got a trim this afternoon and the stylist was impressed with the results. 

I will monitor my hair for breakage or dryness but if my hair remains this soft,  manageable and healthy I will repeat the process in 3 or 4 months depending upon how long it takes to wear off. 

I have a few different hair types from 4a to 3b. Each section looks one step down when natural (3c, 3b and 3a) and my hair looks salon fresh when flat ironed. Shiny, lots of movement and I must emphasize... No Frizz!


----------



## winterinatl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok, so last time I applied was 5/28/14. I think it has washed out, and I perp ably should have reapplied by now to avoid breakage at lines of demarcation (I have several bands of different textures from inconsistent relaxers). I have breakage along my hairline of the natural new growth, but I can't be sure what has caused it. I pulled my hair back A LOT before the last treatment, and that could have done it. The excessive sweating could have too. Anyways, it's never happened before...

So, I will try this again, only, will make sure not to wait so long between re applications. Also, I am ordering from QODUSA.com, NOT qodamerica. I don't know if that will make a difference, but I wonder if the shot kit was authentic? 

I do nit want to relax again. But I need smoother hair to help me get in and out of the shower faster. I will probably do like Bianca did and rarely flat iron and mostly wear some curls.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 15, 2014)

biancaelyse do use the QOD treatment on your hair as well? I noticed that you've used bentonite clay before and am curious if it stripped the treatment out or of you had other issues?


----------

